# CCBCo!!!



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

I drew inspiration from the old CCBCo Deluxe Wagtail for this one. Mine is an up-scaled version for Musky at 5" and 1.75oz painted in that cool Goldfish pattern. Keeping somewhat true to design I went with brass straps attached to the wire through for the hook hangers. I don't know why but I just love those old designs. 

Douglas


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow RH, you nailed that one! 

Can you tell a bit more about it? wood, lip, etc. Did you make the straps?
That's sweet stuff!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Doug, that is great! That gold fish pattern is a knockout. I am inspired also....love the old designs. I am working on a couple myself.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those colors just glow, Douglas. You really nailed that one. 

I also love the old patterns and colors. I could spend a whole winter doing nothing but those and be perfectly happy.

Keep 'em coming, Douglas.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Doug that looks great! 
John


----------

